# Weird network speeds



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2010)

I have run a few cables through the house to get the HTPC on cable as opposed to wireless. This is the setup:

One port on the gigabit router connects into the wall outlet via a 2m CAT6.

Through the wall there is a 10m CAT6 cable which hooks up to the back of another wall outlet.

On this other outlet, it is a double, so there are two 2m CAT6 cables connecting to the gigabit switch from it; one is from the router and one connects to downstairs.

The outlet that goes to downstairs has a 30m CAT6e cable running through the wall.

Anyway onto the point. When the HTPC is running downstairs, it only picks up a 100Mb connection, not a 1.0Gbit. I assumed this was odd as previously on Vista I am 90% sure it had 1.0Gbit, now that it is on 7 it only runs at 100Mb.

I took the HTPC upstairs and connected it straight to the switch (via the 2m cable that runs from the wall outlet (which connects downstairs) to the switch) and sure enough, it gets the 1.0Gbit.

Now this is the part I find weird. When downstairs (connecting at 100Mb) it transfers a particular file from my computer at 10-11MB/s, which is almost maxing out the 100Mbit connection. However, when I transfer that same file from the same computer to the same location when the HTPC is upstairs at 1.0Gbit, it only sends at 5-5.5MB/s.

Now upstairs, the ONLY difference from when it is downstairs is the 30M cable in the way. Everything else is exactly the SAME.

So how on earth is it transfering faster with a 30M cable in the way, especially when it is registering the network as being slower?

Also, I assume the reason it comes up as 100Mb is from the 30M cable...which is odd as it did say 1Gbit on Vista (and I have changed drivers on 7, which doesn't make a diff anyway as upstairs it says 1GBit). Would this be the cause?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

the cable is the cause of the slow (100Mb) speed, at least that much is clear.

as for being slower upstairs.. well hell, maybe that cables crap too.

Its also theoretically possible for something to be wrong with the network card so that it corrupts (slows down and resends all the time) data on 1Gb, but at 100Mb its fine, so the speed issue is explained (this could be from a dud card, bad cable, etc)


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the cable is the cause of the slow (100Mb) speed, at least that much is clear.



Yeah I figured that, but as I said a week earlier I am almost positive it was at the 1Gbit, because I distinctively remember testing it straight away and saying to my brother "hey its running at full speed".



Mussels said:


> as for being slower upstairs.. well hell, maybe that cables crap too.



The cable I connected it to upstairs is the same cable it connects to downstairs only without the 30m cable in between :S.

So normal setup is: switch --> 2m cable into wall --> 30m cable downstairs --> HTPC
And upstairs setup: switch --> 2m cable out of wall and into --> HTPC

Which is why it is odd that a 30m cable in between loses the connection speed but transfers faster lol.


Mussels said:


> Its also theoretically possible for something to be wrong with the network card so that it corrupts (slows down and resends all the time) data on 1Gb, but at 100Mb its fine, so the speed issue is explained (this could be from a dud card, bad cable, etc)



Well it is just an onboard NIC so I guess this theory works best


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

> The cable I connected it to upstairs is the same cable it connects to downstairs only without the 30m cable in between :S.



replace that with another cable


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 18, 2010)

Assuming the medium is the culprit, lookout either for some faulty cables (badly torsaded pairs generates high diaphony which kills performances) or some weak sockets (check the inside/outside extremities for possible damages,) or a magnetic source in the nearby area pertubating the signal (very unlikely since the cat 6 cables are shielded)


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> replace that with another cable



Done that and did nothing. Even if it was the cable though, it is still odd that it can transfer at at least 11-12MB/s (when downstairs) but when it goes straight into the PC it only does 5MB.



blobster21 said:


> Assuming the medium is the culprit, lookout either for some faulty cables (badly torsaded pairs generates high diaphony which kills performances) or some weak sockets (check the inside/outside extremities for possible damages,) or a magnetic source in the nearby area pertubating the signal (very unlikely since the cat 6 cables are shielded)



Well all cables were brand new and I have tested/changed them all except from the 30m one as that runs into the wall. I can't really change that as it took ~2-3 hours to set up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2010)

How are you transferring these files?  Simple drag and drop via explorer, or something like robocopy?


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing other than drag and drop.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, Im having an issue with my internet as well, its not a major issue but I've noticed slower speeds ever since I've got this new Motherboard (see system specs). Basically my net speed feels like its been cut down by 2/3rds of the actual speed I used to get with my EVGA X58 Micro board which was around, depending on the site, 2mb - 4mb download speeds but now Im getting max around 1.3mb - 1.5mb. Also it says that for this motherbaord I have dual gigabit enthernet ports but I only see 100Mbps instead of 1000Mbps speed in the task manager, heres a pic for to helps a bit






A couple more things, I am still using the same cables so I haven't changed around anything there plus my ISP is Telstra Bigpond Extreme liberty cable or some shit like that 30Mb/1mb speeds.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, Im having an issue with my internet as well, its not a major issue but I've noticed slower speeds ever since I've got this new Motherboard (see system specs). Basically my net speed feels like its been cut down by 2/3rds of the actual speed I used to get with my EVGA X58 Micro board which was around, depending on the site, 2mb - 4mb download speeds but now Im getting max around 1.3mb - 1.5mb. Also it says that for this motherbaord I have dual gigabit enthernet ports but I only see 100Mbps instead of 1000Mbps speed in the task manager, heres a pic for to helps a bit
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/Net Pic.jpg
> 
> A couple more things, I am still using the same cables so I haven't changed around anything there plus my ISP is Telstra Bigpond Extreme liberty cable or some shit like that 30Mb/1mb speeds.



the reason for that is the Bigpond modem is not gigabit capable its only a 100mb/s router thats why


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> the reason for that is the Bigpond modem is not gigabit capable its only a 100mb/s router thats why



I see, thanx for the info, I just wish I knew why my speeds are slower all of a sudden.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I see, thanx for the info, I just wish I knew why my speeds are slower all of a sudden.



its bigpond man..


its not always something you can fix


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 20, 2010)

@ Chaos have you checked your speedtest speed yet?

and only reason i would go bigpond is for 3g or the Melb only 100mb/s cable, that you have to take up with a bundle.  And i work for Hellstra   so yeah, if i can;t reccomend bigpond it should tell you something


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its bigpond man..
> 
> 
> its not always something you can fix



lol good answer, I've should of known lol






I don't know much about networking or network speeds so Im assuming thats good enough


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 20, 2010)

You were getting 30mbit speed before.

30Mbit (megabits) equates to 3.75MB/s (megabytes). So when it was running at 3-4MB (I assume you meant megabytes) it was spot on.

Now the slower speeds...what are you downloading off? Try getting a file off the bigpond site and see what speed it downloads at. When I was on your plan, it was pretty darn good - always ran at 28-31Mbit.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Pinchy said:


> You were getting 30mbit speed before.
> 
> 30Mbit (megabits) equates to 3.75MB/s (megabytes). So when it was running at 3-4MB (I assume you meant megabytes) it was spot on.
> 
> Now the slower speeds...what are you downloading off? Try getting a file off the bigpond site and see what speed it downloads at. When I was on your plan, it was pretty darn good - always ran at 28-31Mbit.



Yeah Im getting around 2.5MB dpwnload speeds on the bigpond site, so thats good but used to get around 3.5MB, i feel like Im being ripped off by these fukers but wat can u do


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 20, 2010)

wait for the NBN mmmmm fibre to premises goodness


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> wait for the NBN mmmmm fibre to premises goodness



lol NBN? Im not technically minded when it comes to network related things


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Apr 20, 2010)

the National Broadband Network.  though yes Conroy is technically in charge i think it is more K-Rudds baby 100mb/s internet for all homes and i think something like 12mb/s wireless for htose not covered by the fibre network.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

DriedFrogPills said:


> the National Broadband Network.  though yes Conroy is technically in charge i think it is more K-Rudds baby 100mb/s internet for all homes and i think something like 12mb/s wireless for htose not covered by the fibre network.



100Mb for starters 



basically the idea is that every home in Au is connected to 100Mb fibre optic internet, which can be used for phone, net and TV all in one go.

because everyones on the same network, you can change ISP's/phone/etc instantly with no need for changing wires or anything... the days of 2 year contracts should go out the window


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok thats really really sweet, the government are actually doing something good for a change.

Surprised I've never heard of this, would be very happy to get rid of those annoying BS contracts.

Do you's know when this will start to come out?


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it is the govt, so don't expect their "promises" to be fulfilled anytime soon lol.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok thats really really sweet, the government are actually doing something good for a change.
> 
> Surprised I've never heard of this, would be very happy to get rid of those annoying BS contracts.
> 
> Do you's know when this will start to come out?



its already started, 90% of Au by 2012

google national broadband network


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pinchy said:


> Nothing other than drag and drop.



What happens when you force the computer to 100M when connected with the short cable?


----------

